# Need some Help Again



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi guys I want to add another clown to my tank but I have a few questions :

Okay first of all the tank that my clown was in at the store was labeled Large false Percula clownfish. Some of them where colored orange with white bands and other had orange but there white bands were bordered by black. Are they still both Percula Clowns?

Here is what I mean Look at this percula clownfish, no black bordering the white bands. This is exactly how my guy looks:









And heres another perc clown with the blak bands bordering the white bands :










Are they the same species but just colored a little differently?

Also I want to add another one, but I have a big mean guy in the tank right now. How do you think I should go about adding another?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i do believe that they are the same fish E-THUG

id suggest getting a similar sized clown as your current one

then add it in as normal. they should get on fine. however if they do not. try using a partician so they get used to each other. redoing some of the rock work will also help diffuese territory aggression.

how big is your tank right now? ive forgotten


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I believe they are the same as well.

From what I understand the stripes decipher false/ true- if the stripes don't go all the way around the fish it is a false- witch means that it is also cheaper than a true with perfect stripes.

Clowns are very territorial (mine used to bite me while cleaning etc). If you want to add another one to the tank your best chance will be with a larger one like TL suggested but no guarantees. My only success with multiple clowns is when they were both added at the same time. Also curious how big your tank is?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you all very much, I picked up a 20 gallon High tank today and I'm going to move everything in my 10 gallon to the 20 before I make the move with the fish.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah a nano- nice! Do you have live rock, corals etc? RODI? Are you skimming (highly recommend it, even on nano's)

Not to take any stuff out of the PF's saltwater board but check out nanoreef.com, reeffrontiers.com- there is some pretty good SW info on both of those sites as well!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yep I got about 10 pounds of rock in the with lots of coraline growth, and will add about 10 more pounds of base rock once the 20 gets set-up tomorrow. I have some GSP and frogspawn but Im a little broke right now so I cant get other corals going yet. Also I'm not skimming, I usually do 10 percent water change and that keeps everything on track. I am looking into the AquaC Remora though for the 20 at the moment but not 100 percent on it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i think its definetly best to upgrade to the 20g before adding the second clownfish


----------

